# كتاب Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes



## دانا فلسطين (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
حبيت اعرضلكم كتاب من هندسة الكيميا Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes







للتحميل : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8050635/Processes.rar
http://mihd.net/dl
http://rapidshare.com/files/99480463..._equipment.pdf

Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes Solutions Manual 
للتحميل : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/41942269..._processes.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/41884447..._processes.rar
http://mihd.net/dl


بتمنى اكون عملت شي مفيد:84:​


----------



## العشعوشي (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرااا على المجهود ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عارف10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذه الهدية القيمة


----------



## عارف10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الروابط الاولى هي التي تعمل


----------



## دانا فلسطين (30 أغسطس 2008)

مزبوط
الاولى هي الي بتشتغل
بتقدر تحمل الكتاب والحلول لاني حملتهم بسهولة
شكرا لتعليقكم


----------



## محمود بن حسين (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم 
و رمضان كريم


----------



## بلال مس (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....شكرا


----------



## معتز التجاني (31 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخت دانا الف الف الف شكر على المجهودالرائع الكتاب انا السنه الماضيه درستو في الجامعه وما لقيت عليه نسخ بس الحمد لله لقيتا عندك


----------



## ابوصفا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اتشرف باشتراكى .واحي كل الاعضاء واهناءكم بشهر رمضان الكريم....اخوكم ابوصفا من السودان..مهندس كيميائ


----------



## Momin Nadeem (21 نوفمبر 2008)

Dear Friend,I Need This Book.but i am not able to download it from Rapidshare.i want to download it in PDF formate Only.
Plz help me


----------



## حسام ح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## NEJI Ben Ali (23 نوفمبر 2008)

jazaka ALLAH khayr je cherche un livre de procédés de pétrochimie caractéristiques techniques et économiques aider moi svp help


----------



## مهندس وبس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوور
بس اذا عندك كتاب
Solutions Manual Chemical Process Control: An Introduction to Theory and 
Practice
اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## alfars 33 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور
ويعطيك العافيه​


----------



## عمر الزعيم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحباااا يا دانا 
ارجوا منك المساعدة في الحصول على طريقة تحضير هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم (ماء الكلور NaOCl ) بطريقة المستخدمة في المصانع التجارية بطريقة التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (19 مايو 2012)

كتب مميزة


----------

